# 15" Powerbook G4 screen problem



## connorbob21 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi. I have had my 15" Powerbook G4 for about a year now, and it's had a couple of problems, which have been solved.
However, earlier on today, I awoke the laptop from sleep, and the screen was all broken up into tiny horizontal bars. I cannot see anything, only I can tell the desktop image is there, and when I move the mouse, the cursor definitely moves on the screen.
Can someone please tell me what to do, because I cant afford to get it fixed.
Thank you!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Try this (don't know if it will work, though!)

Tun the computer off and take the battery out. Then put it back in and turn it on.

Probably won't but I hope this helps!


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

this can fix your problem if the problem remain after a reboot try this http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449


----------

